# Cooling



## BigJohn (May 27, 2005)

I have a 1990 Stanza It recently over heats occasionally I noticed that the fans will not come on , I have to activate the Air condtioning to get the car cooled down the Haynes manual calls for the Thermo switch to be replaced
but my stanza has 2 fans not one like a sentra so were is the temp sensor for this car.


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

BigJohn said:


> I have a 1990 Stanza It recently over heats occasionally I noticed that the fans will not come on , I have to activate the Air condtioning to get the car cooled down the Haynes manual calls for the Thermo switch to be replaced
> but my stanza has 2 fans not one like a sentra so were is the temp sensor for this car.


Right next to the upper radiator hose on the intake manifold, the bigger one I believe is the one you need to replace.


----------

